# The Klan Never Organized Huge Protests Chanting Death Threats Like These Organized By Al Sharpton



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 23, 2014)

It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.



BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 23, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


You are incredibly ignorant of the history of the KKK.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 23, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> ...


Oh no I'm not.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 23, 2014)

Liberals are reliving history.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 23, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


That is absolutely right. You are not ignorant of the history of the Klan. You glory in it. You are just lying about it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 23, 2014)

The Ku Klux Klan mdash Carnival of Death The Barbaric History of Lynching in America mdash Crime Library

In Watkinsville, Oconee County, Georgia in 1905, two brothers, Lewis and Rich Robinson were arrested and charged with the murder of a white man. They were brought to the local jail and held pending trial. In the same jail were seven other prisoners charged with a variety of crimes including theft. On the night of June 29, 1905, a mob of approximately 100 men wearing robes and masks showed up at the jail. The sheriff had been kidnapped and brought along to open the cell doors. At gunpoint, the deputies were forced to turn over all the prisoners, including the Robinson brothers. The prisoners were tied up and marched to the center of town where they were beaten and tied to a fence. The leader of the mob gave a command to shoot the men. Hundreds of shots were fired at the helpless prisoners. Eight prisoners lay dead on the ground. One man, Joe Patterson, escaped with two bullet wounds in his chest. It was one of the worst lynching incidents ever recorded and like all the others, not one person was ever charged or even arrested for these killings. Fear of the Klan, which had a strong presence in Oconee County for decades, was solidified for another generation.

*The Klan threatoned violence against any that would resist their terror.*


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> The Ku Klux Klan mdash Carnival of Death The Barbaric History of Lynching in America mdash Crime Library
> 
> In Watkinsville, Oconee County, Georgia in 1905, two brothers, Lewis and Rich Robinson were arrested and charged with the murder of a white man. They were brought to the local jail and held pending trial. In the same jail were seven other prisoners charged with a variety of crimes including theft. On the night of June 29, 1905, a mob of approximately 100 men wearing robes and masks showed up at the jail. The sheriff had been kidnapped and brought along to open the cell doors. At gunpoint, the deputies were forced to turn over all the prisoners, including the Robinson brothers. The prisoners were tied up and marched to the center of town where they were beaten and tied to a fence. The leader of the mob gave a command to shoot the men. Hundreds of shots were fired at the helpless prisoners. Eight prisoners lay dead on the ground. One man, Joe Patterson, escaped with two bullet wounds in his chest. It was one of the worst lynching incidents ever recorded and like all the others, not one person was ever charged or even arrested for these killings. Fear of the Klan, which had a strong presence in Oconee County for decades, was solidified for another generation.
> 
> *The Klan threatoned violence against any that would resist their terror.*


Similar things happened throughout the South for years.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> The Ku Klux Klan mdash Carnival of Death The Barbaric History of Lynching in America mdash Crime Library
> 
> In Watkinsville, Oconee County, Georgia in 1905, two brothers, Lewis and Rich Robinson were arrested and charged with the murder of a white man. They were brought to the local jail and held pending trial. In the same jail were seven other prisoners charged with a variety of crimes including theft. On the night of June 29, 1905, a mob of approximately 100 men wearing robes and masks showed up at the jail. The sheriff had been kidnapped and brought along to open the cell doors. At gunpoint, the deputies were forced to turn over all the prisoners, including the Robinson brothers. The prisoners were tied up and marched to the center of town where they were beaten and tied to a fence. The leader of the mob gave a command to shoot the men. Hundreds of shots were fired at the helpless prisoners. Eight prisoners lay dead on the ground. One man, Joe Patterson, escaped with two bullet wounds in his chest. It was one of the worst lynching incidents ever recorded and like all the others, not one person was ever charged or even arrested for these killings. Fear of the Klan, which had a strong presence in Oconee County for decades, was solidified for another generation.
> 
> *The Klan threatoned violence against any that would resist their terror.*


You do realize that when you slam the KKK, you're slamming Democrats, right?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 23, 2014)

No, they just flat out murdered people, lynched them, beat them, and terrorized them.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe their time has come again.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 23, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> The Ku Klux Klan mdash Carnival of Death The Barbaric History of Lynching in America mdash Crime Library
> 
> In Watkinsville, Oconee County, Georgia in 1905, two brothers, Lewis and Rich Robinson were arrested and charged with the murder of a white man. They were brought to the local jail and held pending trial. In the same jail were seven other prisoners charged with a variety of crimes including theft. On the night of June 29, 1905, a mob of approximately 100 men wearing robes and masks showed up at the jail. The sheriff had been kidnapped and brought along to open the cell doors. At gunpoint, the deputies were forced to turn over all the prisoners, including the Robinson brothers. The prisoners were tied up and marched to the center of town where they were beaten and tied to a fence. The leader of the mob gave a command to shoot the men. Hundreds of shots were fired at the helpless prisoners. Eight prisoners lay dead on the ground. One man, Joe Patterson, escaped with two bullet wounds in his chest. It was one of the worst lynching incidents ever recorded and like all the others, not one person was ever charged or even arrested for these killings. Fear of the Klan, which had a strong presence in Oconee County for decades, was solidified for another generation.
> 
> *The Klan threatoned violence against any that would resist their terror.*


Show me evidence of their protests chanting death threats and disrupting memorials of dead cops like Sharptons protestors. Show me!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 23, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> No, they just flat out murdered people, lynched them, beat them, and terrorized them.


Sometimes the courts erred in serving justice back then and civilian action had to be initiated.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 23, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > No, they just flat out murdered people, lynched them, beat them, and terrorized them.
> ...


You just keep defending the KKK.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


Steve.. what a lovely couple in your avatar....


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 23, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Again, show me evidence of huge Klan protests chanting death threats and disrupting memorials of dead cops like Sharptons protestors.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 23, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> ...


Why thank you!


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Michelle; Or I should say Micheal is jealous that Barry is sneakin' out all hours o the night to go play with the other boys.....


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 23, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? r.t



Well thanks for that 'unexpected' endorsement for the Ku Klux Klan. 

Now back to our regularly sponsored Stormfront program.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 23, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Michelle; Or I should say Micheal is jealous that Barry is sneakin' out all hours o the night to go play with the other boys.....


Is the thread subject uncomfortable for you?


----------



## Care4all (Dec 23, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> ...


he is the KKK...


----------



## Care4all (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey stevie, why did you LIE in your title....  Al Sharpton did not organize the protests chanting for the deaths of cops, nor was he even a guest at this peaceful protest you gave a link to on 5th avenue....


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 23, 2014)

As I expected, nobody can show huge Klan protests marching chanting death threats to black cops who killed unarmed white citizens unlike the protests organized by Al Sharpton calling for the deaths of (white) cops.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 23, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Hey stevie, why did you LIE in your title....  Al Sharpton did not organize the protests chanting for the deaths of cops, nor was he even a guest at this peaceful protest you gave a link to on 5th avenue....


Sharpton was the official instigator of the huge protests that began last week in NYC where they chanted "What do we want? Dead Cops! When do we want it? Now"


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 23, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> As I expected, nobody can show huge Klan protests marching chanting death threats to black cops who killed unarmed white citizens unlike the protests organized by Al Sharpton calling for the deaths of (white) cops.


You've altered the language in you OP... "It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never."
Not good.


----------



## reconmark (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


No they didn't chant. They screamed and shouted while in the act of murder, arson, terrorism, rape,intimidation, theft, extortion,cannibalism,etc.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


The Klan is over. Kaput. Fini. Their last egg on the face was when they wrote that letter after Thug Brown was put out of his miserable life.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The Ku Klux Klan mdash Carnival of Death The Barbaric History of Lynching in America mdash Crime Library
> ...


In 1905 he's got something.  110 years ago justifies killing two cops today.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 24, 2014)

In 1791 the slaves in Haiti revolted and killed the French.   That justifies the Klan lynchings of 1905.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 24, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Hey stevie, why did you LIE in your title....  Al Sharpton did not organize the protests chanting for the deaths of cops, nor was he even a guest at this peaceful protest you gave a link to on 5th avenue....



Asking Stevie not to lie about African Americans is like asking him not to breath.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Political Junky (Dec 24, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> WFMY News 2 - Nazi Klan Shootout 30 Years Later - Monday


I got it by copy and pasting your headline ... thanks.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 24, 2014)

my bad...changed links....but the event is the same


----------



## rdean (Dec 24, 2014)

I love it when right wingers defend the Klan:


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

strollingbones said:


>


The protestors could be heard in the video chanting 'Death To The Klan' multiple times like Sharptons protestors chanting "What do we want? Dead Cops! When do we want it? Now!" You can see the feral black kicking and resisting arrest just like Garner.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit



First of all. the klan was nothing but ignorant cowards.   No, you never saw them chanting in the streets because they were too afraid.   They preferred to come in the middle of the night, with their faces covered, to pull some poor soul out of their home to be lynched.

Second of all, the kkk was the aggressors in the problems.  These protests are because they feel that blacks can still be killed with impunity.  So there is a huge difference there.

And lastly, there is a huge difference in where this is going.  The protests appear to be more numerous, while the kkk is fading away and will soon be a footnote in history.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Chanting "Death to the Klan" is calling for the improvement of society.  The Klan is nothing but a bunch if ignorant cowards who used fear to cover their barbaric activities.   I am glad to have seen their power fade to almost nothing in my lifetime.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > No, they just flat out murdered people, lynched them, beat them, and terrorized them.
> ...



Oh please!!   They lynched men for whistling at white women.  You think THAT is justifiable civilian action?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 24, 2014)

The progressive racists that are protesting in defense of criminals that died trying to take on cops are the new KKK.  They really are the most vocal and hateful group I have ever seen.

If there is still a white KKK and other white racist hate groups running around spewing their shit, I haven't heard about it.  I am pretty sure if they did a march the media would be covering it.  I'm not saying there aren't any white supremacist out there,  just that they sure as hell aren't very vocal in spreading their message as the progressive racists are.

Hell, I though La Raza was the most racist organization out there, but this new breed of progressive racists put La Raza to shame.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> As I expected, nobody can show huge Klan protests marching chanting death threats to black cops who killed unarmed white citizens unlike the protests organized by Al Sharpton calling for the deaths of (white) cops.



Hey Steve, can you show me any huge ISIS protests marching chanting death threats to cops who killed unarmed citizens?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > As I expected, nobody can show huge Klan protests marching chanting death threats to black cops who killed unarmed white citizens unlike the protests organized by Al Sharpton calling for the deaths of (white) cops.
> ...


Irrelevant to the thread topic.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Not at all.   It is comparing one despicable group to another.  You are trying to make a point by comparing the protesters and the kkk within an extremely narrow set of parameters.   Somehow, you think that since the kkk never chanted "Death to Cops" they are somehow more noble.   The fact is, the kkk was full of redneck cops who let their ignorance take away the integrity of their oath.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



It is comparing one terrorist organization to another.

And the KKK is, and always has been, a terrorist organization.


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 24, 2014)

jknowgood said:


> Liberals are reliving history.



Yup!  By stirring up the past and fanning the flames.  It's just another "divide and conquer" technique.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

The OP title is an excellent example of false comparison.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> In 1791 the slaves in Haiti revolted and killed the French.   That justifies the Klan lynchings of 1905.



False comparison.  The correct comparison would be the rising of American slaves and killing their owners.


----------



## August West (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


I hate to burst your little snot bubble but when those 3 dozen or so idiots were chanting "death to the police" or whatever in the streets of NY, Sharpton was in Washington D.C.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The OP title is an excellent example of false comparison.




Really? I thought the Op title was an example of a racist moron being able to figure out how a computer and the Internet work in tandem...


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




but the klan has been marginalized to the point of irrelevance and near non-existence

anecdote:

my neighbor is US park police.

He worked the KKK rally at Harpers Ferry several years ago.

There were 10 times as many protestors as there were klan. It was the protestors that got out of hand and were arrested


----------



## Rozman (Dec 24, 2014)

When organizers were asked to take a break for a few days while the city mourns the death of two officers.
The reply was pretty much ....
go fuck yourself.

And they say they didn't want the officers killed.
But yet they were protesting and calling for it.

These people are the lowest of the low....

And this Mayor lets them do whatever the fuck they want...
Shut down the West side Highway fine.
Shut down fifth Ave....Have a nice time,enjoy yourselves...
March along and chant for dead cops.....Hey no problem.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 24, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> No, they just flat out murdered people, lynched them, beat them, and terrorized them.


Gee wizz you LIBs sure are smart. Since when is tying someone to a fence "lynching" them? If you're not happy with what the LIBs did 110 years ago write a fucking letter to the DNC.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > No, they just flat out murdered people, lynched them, beat them, and terrorized them.
> ...



Blaming either political party for the KKK is ridiculous.  The party that created the klan is no closer to the modern DNC than is Adolph Hitler to Fred Rogers.

And if you think all that the KKK did was tie someone to a fence, you need an education in what they did.   They were a murderous terrorist organization, pure and simple.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


That's because the Klan is the blue ribbon winner of the social Pariah award. There aren't that many of them left. They haven't put together huge demonstrations since the 1920's. That's almost 100 years ago.

But you're right about the violence. The Klan has never lynched any blacks at thier demonstrations.

I am personally ashamed of Klan members, Skinheads, and White Nationalists. Their filth gives wite people a bad name, and their actions go much further than anything Obama says to make our race relations suck.

I don't know any white nationalists who aren't inferior in some way to the 99% of other white people. They're either short, fat, ugly, angry, or something....

Merry Xmas


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 24, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> No, they just flat out murdered people, lynched them, beat them, and terrorized them.



And still do. 

They are the shame of our country.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


The KKK was started by a bunch of former Confederates suffering through humiliation and defeat. If we want to adhere to the idea that conservatives embrace tradition, and liberals embrace change...Confederates were as conservative as they come. Jim Crowe era southerners were conservative. Segregationists were conservative. Southern evangelicals and Tea Partiers today, are conservative.

They are the same blood line. Now they are Republicans in the south, not Democrats


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 24, 2014)

If the negro village chiefs throughout Africa hadn't sold their negro slaves to the Europeans nothing like what happened 110 years ago would have happened.
I wonder what the world would look like today if only the negro race existed? HAAA HAAAA!
All those BMW factories. All the skyscrapers. All built out of dog shit and straw. 
They still wouldn't have travelled to what is now called North America. LOL


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > No, they just flat out murdered people, lynched them, beat them, and terrorized them.
> ...


The temptation is to get all John Brown on them, but that's sinking to their level.

At Xmas time, I would like to feel sorry for them, and say a prayer for them...but that is one group I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> If the negro village chiefs throughout Africa hadn't sold their negro slaves to the Europeans nothing like what happened 110 years ago would have happened.
> I wonder what the world would look like today if only the negro race existed? HAAA HAAAA!
> All those BMW factories. All the skyscrapers. All built out of dog shit and straw.
> They still wouldn't have travelled to what is now called North America. LOL



You really are stretching to exonerate the KKK, aren't you?

Yes, blacks sold other blacks to slavers.  Yes, there are other factors involved in getting blacks to the US.

But the kkk was a violent, murderous terrorist organization which evolved into the ultimate symbol of ignorance and racism.  The fact that so many small town cops were involved is a big part of why they got away with so much.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> If the negro village chiefs throughout Africa hadn't sold their negro slaves to the Europeans nothing like what happened 110 years ago would have happened.
> I wonder what the world would look like today if only the negro race existed? HAAA HAAAA!
> All those BMW factories. All the skyscrapers. All built out of dog shit and straw.
> They still wouldn't have travelled to what is now called North America. LOL


Riiiiight.....because Spanish slave traders showing up to buy those slaves had nothing to do with slavery, and neither the opulent southerners in the US, nor sugar plantation owners in the Carribean, had anything to do with slavery.

God you're a reetard.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > If the negro village chiefs throughout Africa hadn't sold their negro slaves to the Europeans nothing like what happened 110 years ago would have happened.
> ...




Now that's an insult to retarded people...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 24, 2014)

August West said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> ...



Yep.

Fox lied. Sharpton was not there. Fox also lied about what the protesters were saying.

Fox News Deceitfully Edits Video To Falsely Place Al Sharpton At Scene Of An Anti-Cop Protest Americans Against the Tea Party
Fox News Lies Americans Against the Tea Party
FOX s file PunditFact
Fox Friends Airs Misleading Footage To Suggest Al Sharpton Led Protesters Calling For Dead Cops Blog Media Matters for America - via j. johnson-3157491 - Newsvine


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

hjmick said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


I know....I als just caught the part about how Africans would have never made it to America, too......I was so amazed the first time through I missed that


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Do you not realize the conservative party was started by blacks?


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

jknowgood said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


And I pray.........(to myself: pleese, pleeeeze, pleeeeze, be going for irony)........


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > If the negro village chiefs throughout Africa hadn't sold their negro slaves to the Europeans nothing like what happened 110 years ago would have happened.
> ...


Learn to spell 'retard' fuck-witt.
No one can buy anything that's not for sale pal.
The negroes in W. Africa, even today, are the biggest sellers of negro slaves.
Had a European trading ship showed up wanting buy negro slaves and been told to fuck off! "We do not treat our fellow men that way" the history of the world would be different. 
My point is it's not morally right to put the blame for slavery solely on 'Whitey'. There's lots of blame to go around.
Condemn everyone involved.........including the negroes who sold their brothers for pieces of broken mirror. And who are still doing it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Right, and all that justifies the KKK lynching men for whistling at white women.  Truly sad.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...




Holy cow! The first case of supply _creating_ demand! Who knew?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Your attempt to justify a violent terrorist organization by blaming blacks for slavery is pretty sad.

How they got here is not relevant.  The entire topic of slavery is only marginally relevant.  The terrorist acts of an organization of violent cowards is at the heart of the topic.


----------



## G.T. (Dec 24, 2014)

Op is a loser in life. And most likely a virgin.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > No, they just flat out murdered people, lynched them, beat them, and terrorized them.
> ...


The lynchers since the CW have been overwhelmingly *conservatives* regardless of party.

The education professionals have been making very sure since the election of 2000 to make sure in the high schools and colleges that students under
(1) that the lynchers are almost always *conservatives*, and
(2) that a radical anti-American agenda is being pushed by *conservative* folks like you with your lies; and
(3) that the Southern Strategy of Nixon did exist and did work to move *conservatives* from the Democrat to Republican Party.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Are you a caucasion?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Many of us are white and condemn the cowardly acts of the klan.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 24, 2014)

Are you?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Are you?



He is probably mostly white.  lmao


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

Almost all caucasians in the USA despise the inhumanity of the Steveos.

And 95% of blacks are wiser, smarter, and better looking that Steve must really suck to him.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 24, 2014)

Wonder if Stevie Baby's real name is Cobb?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Ok Steve, please tell us what toxicmedia's race has to do with the condemnation of the KKK?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


All white people have a little inner Klansman ideology in them. It's like a dormant gene that hasn't been activated to awaken it. You have it too along with many other lib posters on this board. You all just don't realize it yet and it's just a matter of time before it's awakened due to some event in your life (or our country) perpetuated by a feral black, illegal Mexican alien or Jew. If you can't wait for your awakening I suggest reading this:

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Absolute horseshit!   If I am attacked, robbed or otherwise harmed by a black, hispanic or other race, I will be angry at the individual who harmed me.  I do not blame others simply because of the color of their skin.   To do so is the height of ignorance, regardless of the numbers of criminals of a given race.

I am white.  And I assure you, I do not have any "little inner klansman ideology".   I do not hate people based on so trivial a matter as the color of their skin.  I also am not a coward or a terrorist.  If I have something to say, I will say it out loud with my face showing.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Oh yes you do. As I said, it's only a matter of time before you're awakened and your inner natural survival awareness for your race kicks in.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



LMAO!!    Oh, so you claim to know what is inside me better than I do?

I have no problem with my natural survival awareness.  It is as strong as anyones.   But the difference is that I see people as individuals, and you want to lump them together based on trivial details.

I'll take a dozen civilized, educated and compassionate citizens, of any color or creed, over a hundred ignorant racists who have accomplished nothing but want to stake a claim to everything done by others who share the same pigment in their skin.

I have always stood against trash like the klan.  I have done it face to face.  They want to hide their faces.  I am proud of what I do and how I live.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Would you ever take up arms to defend your race if it had to come down to it? Be honest.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Oh...I'm as white as they get, red head, or really kind of blonde now....sunburn real easy...and yeah, WTF has that got to do with anything?


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


You're a peach McGarrett.......that's my laugh for th day.


----------



## reconmark (Dec 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


The depth of your stupidity is an affront to 3rd graders world wide.
So if Africans had told the slavers to turn their ships around and go away, they would have done so.

Sort of like what they did to the Natives of North and South America when they said they did not want to leave their lands...they just said okay and moved back to Europe.

Maybe you should seriously consider changing your name from "dannyboys" to "Dumbboy".


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 24, 2014)

Why bother chanting about it when they just did it instead???

Thread fail of the year.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Defend my race?   I will defend my loved ones and my property.  I will help those who need it, provided they are not a threat.  From what I have seen, there could be threats of any color in such a situation.

But, if there is a social breakdown, and I have the choice of whom to protect, I will base my choice on the individual.  The pigment in their skin will be the least of my worries.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd be willing to bet that Steverino isn't as white as he thinks he is...


----------



## reconmark (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



WinterBorn,
While I admire your integrity and honesty, I really have to say this to you, as a Black Man.

Why waste your time arguing with someone as stupid as Steve???...I'm guilty of losing my mind in the face of concentrated stupidity, the same as you.

Just let that old sick bastard go rot away


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

Only a degenerate human being, in seriousness, would post, "All white people have a little inner Klansman ideology in them."

All decent and humane folks have an innate quality that rejects the nonsense of those like poet or Stevie.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

hjmick said:


> I'd be willing to bet that Steverino isn't as white as he thinks he is...


Probably a litlle chacka whacka chack whacka with a tall dark and mysterious somebody some where along the line for his blood line I bet.....


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

reconmark said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Thanks.   And to be honest, I doubt Steve is much of anything except ignorant.   But I enjoy the banter.  And on this topic it doesn't take much intellectual power.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Now let me ask you a question or two.

If this race war you seem to want comes to be, will you shoot all blacks or only those bearing arms?

And if, during the war or the aftermath, you have 2 people asking to join you (you have room for 1 more), and one is an MD and black while the other is white and a high school dropout, which would you take in?


----------



## Howey (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit



What? They didn't talk about this on Stormfront?

Ku Klux Klan Southern Poverty Law Center

Ku Klux Klan - Facts Summary - HISTORY.com

By 1870, the Ku Klux Klan had branches in nearly every southern state. Even at its height, the Klan did not boast a well-organized structure or clear leadership. Local Klan members–often wearing masks and dressed in the organization’s signature long white robes and hoods–usually carried out their attacks at night, acting on their own but in support of the common goals of defeating Radical Reconstruction and restoring white supremacy in the South. Klan activity flourished particularly in the regions of the South where blacks were a minority or a small majority of the population, and was relatively limited in others. Among the most notorious zones of Klan activity was South Carolina, where in January 1871 500 masked men attacked the Union county jail and lynched eight black prisoners.


----------



## Howey (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The Ku Klux Klan mdash Carnival of Death The Barbaric History of Lynching in America mdash Crime Library
> ...



Yes. They're called REPUBLICANS TODAY.

now...

*SHUT

THE

FUCK

UP

RACIST!*


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yep, you are clearly racially unaware and have been indoctrinated by liberal political correctness perpetrated by mostly by the Jewish owned media. What a shame!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

Howey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> ...


Irrelevant to the specific thread topic. And by the way, the SPLC is a anti-White hate organization.


----------



## Howey (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


It's relevant to this comment of yours, Grand Dragon ShortDick:

When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



LMAO!!   Oh that is rich.   My judging people as individuals shows that I have been indoctrinated?   We should all be so lucky.

No, the fact that you choose to judge individuals by the pigment in their skin shows your own ignorance.

You choose to side with those "brave" men who bomb churches and kill little girls.  I choose to stand with those who rise above such bullshit.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...




Just because you did that doesn't mean that a sane person would. An emotionally mature person is able to realize that an entire race isn't responsible for any one particular action.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

Howey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Sorry, Tinkerbell, but they're still called Democrats, as much as you'd like to change reality.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

hjmick said:


> I'd be willing to bet that Steverino isn't as white as he thinks he is...


Probably a litlle chacka whacka chack whacka with a tall dark and mysterious somebody some where along the line for his blood line I bet.....


S.J. said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


You know the blood line of that kind of trash.

Slave holders became Jim Crowe era filth
Jim Crowe era filth became segragtionists.
Segregationists became Republicans.
Funny how there i't one Democratic governor in the south now.
But I know you're just trolling now.
Too bad nobody loves you, ad you have to fill your holidays with hate, must suck being an outcast
I have an excuse, I have to work today, and it's slow


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


David Duke is a republican.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 24, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


But originally a democrat.


----------



## reconmark (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



And when too many Democrats told his huckster ass to get lost, he reunited with his political brethren...


----------



## paperview (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


And the only way he could get elected to public office --
was to change his party affiliation

to republican. 

And he won.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 24, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Barack Obama is a democrat

likewise Holder andSharpton


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





So, if that is the thinking of the Democratic Party, and you agree with it, does that make you a Democrat?


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


As has been posted many times, conservative southern democrats have obviously become republican, as LBJ predicted they would be when he signed the Civil Rights Act. The South is solid republican today.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


I think the righties know this, they're just trolling. Give them 3 hours of Rush Limbaugh per day, and a heapin' helpin' of low self esteem, and you git what you git


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Yes, I agree that they know, and are trolling.
Steve contradicts himself by praising David Duke and insisting KKK are democrats, while he, himself, must be a republican. Maybe he's just not very smart.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 24, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


You know...that never really crossed my mind.

But then again, they think they are not racists. They thnk they are champions for the oppressed white race, and it may not occur to them they've simply turned the dirty jacket inside out, to say it's clean.


----------



## rdean (Dec 24, 2014)

theHawk said:


> The progressive racists that are protesting in defense of criminals that died trying to take on cops are the new KKK.  They really are the most vocal and hateful group I have ever seen.
> 
> If there is still a white KKK and other white racist hate groups running around spewing their shit, I haven't heard about it.  I am pretty sure if they did a march the media would be covering it.  I'm not saying there aren't any white supremacist out there,  just that they sure as hell aren't very vocal in spreading their message as the progressive racists are.
> 
> Hell, I though La Raza was the most racist organization out there, but this new breed of progressive racists put La Raza to shame.



You said:  If there is still a white KKK and other white racist hate groups running around spewing their shit, I haven't heard about it.

Wow, that's weird.  You can go to Wiki and look up their names and where they are. 
List of white nationalist organizations - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

or do a Google search:
white racist groups in the US - Google Search

I'm always surprised at the number of right wingers who say "I never heard anything about it" when they sit in front of a computer connected to the Internet.  They need to stay away from message boards and porn until they actually know something.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 24, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Barack Obama is a democrat

likewise Holder andSharpton


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 24, 2014)

Black supremacy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
here ya go deanie


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The Ku Klux Klan mdash Carnival of Death The Barbaric History of Lynching in America mdash Crime Library
> ...





After the Civil Rights Act of 1964, all those blue states went red.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The last 50 years of reality refutes such stupidity.

That is why almost every college and high school in America teach that the Southern Strategy was successful and many of the *conservative* Dem white racists had been moving into the southern GOP beginning in 1968.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...




your 24/7/365  hours of hate whitey is available on MSNAACP


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

No one hates whitey, like a very few whities hate everyone, including themselves.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be willing to bet that Steverino isn't as white as he thinks he is...
> ...


They have workfare where you live?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Rejected by the Republican Party, unlike Robert Byrd, who was embraced by the Democratic Party.  How many years was he the Democrat's Senate Leader?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Shhh...Black racists don't count.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


No, does it make you a Republican?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Your worthless opinion.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Says the Al Sharpton fan.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


The last 50 years of reality refutes such stupidity.  Everyone knows that almost every college and high school in America is controlled by the extreme liberal teachers union. Of course they're gonna try to brainwash our youth to believe the Republican Party is the bad guy when history clearly teaches us that it is the Democratic Party is the party of racism and race politics, but responsible parenting can counter that indoctrination by taking the time to explain the irrefutable truth about the mongrel dogs who teach.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Does the party really matter?   The kkk is soundly rejected by the overwhelming majority of Americans, and rightfully so.

They are (were?) a violent terrorist organization.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J., you are of the past, and all the old *conservative* racist idjits like you are dying out.  It is what it is.  We used you for votes for the GOP, but now since we are  so successfully recruiting more women and minorities, we don't have to play any racist reindeer games with your kind.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Yeah, the party matters when these POS Democrats keep trying to pin their racist legacy on the Republican Party.


----------



## JFK_USA (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



You're defending lynching a person, probably black. And then you go off subject of the fact that you defended it. You are the biggest piece of shit that ever walked the earth.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I only see conservatives defending or attempting to justify the horrific actions of the klan.  Whether they are one party or the other does not matter.  That their terrorist techniques are no longer effective is what matters.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J., you are of the past, and all the old *conservative* racist idjits like you are dying out.  It is what it is.  We used you for votes for the GOP, but now since we are  so successfully recruiting more women and minorities, we don't have to play any racist reindeer games with your kind.


FU Jake, you're a damn phony and everybody on USMB laughs at your charade.  You liberal Democrats think you can undo 400 years of documented racism by claiming you "switched sides with Republicans"?  You OWN racism.  Deal with reality and accept your disgusting legacy, you phony.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Show me where I'VE defended the KKK.  But let's be real here.  How many of you liberals have defended Sharpton, Holder, and Obama for their racial divisive politics?  I won't hold my breath waiting for an answer.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

So Steve is a democrat now?   lol   Okey dokey then.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I don't believe I claimed that you have defended anything.   But if we are playing that game, show me where I have defended Obama, Sharpton or Holder?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


If guilt by association is an option for you, then it's an option for me.  See how that works?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No, what I see is that I pointed out that the ones defending and/or attempting to justify the klan's actions were conservatives.  Then you try and make it about you.   It wasn't.

But those who have tried to defend it, like Steve, are certainly not liberals.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I guess I tend to be more like the republicans of the past, before they went all white power, and hateful on us, but no.......I'm nothing like the present day republicans.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Which party filibustered the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and who LED that filibuster?  Want a hint?  Democrats/Robert Byrd.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Bullshit, you deal in innuendo.  Drop the act.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 24, 2014)

Liberals made cons defend racism don't cha know


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No act at all.  I have not dealt in innuendo.  I have blatantly condemned the cowardly, terrorists that are the kkk.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Liberals made cons defend racism don't cha know


Sort of like conservatives made you liberals deny your racist history?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


And tried to pin it on conservatives when it was Democrats who STARTED THE KKK.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals made cons defend racism don't cha know
> ...



Have I denied the racist history of the democrats?   Please point out where I did so.

I do not deal in innuendo, but I also don't worry about who started what.  And I will always happily point out when you are lying.

I have consistently maintained that the party did not matter.   Look up Bill Baxley.  He was the Alabama Attorney General who pushed for and got the opportunity to prosecute the bastards who bombed a church in Birmingham in 1963.   The FBI refused to help him, but he still managed to convict one of the assholes.   The KKK called him an "honorary ******" and threatened his life.   Somewhere in the archives in Montgomery is a letter he sent  the klan.   On official state letterhead he responded with, "My response to your letter of February 19, 1976, is—kiss my ass."    Kinda harsh on racists for a democrat, wasn't he?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 24, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


I'm watching an interesting three part series on YouTube produced By Vice News about the KKK in Mississippi. They showed them burning crosses, on street corners handing out pamphlets and on picnics with their families. They were wearing black uniforms and baseball caps as a uniform. I didn't see anyone in the white sheets. Do they not wear the white sheets anymore? Is this because it's not cool looking and has a bad reputation? I'm curious.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals made cons defend racism don't cha know
> ...



Who denies it? The only thing I've seen denied is that the dems of old are the dems of today


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


So you found a Democrat who criticized the Klan.  You and I both know what happened.  Democrats saw the writing on the wall after Everett Dirksen (a REPUBLICAN) broke the Democrat led filibuster and got the 1964 Civil Rights Act passed.  Led by Lyndon B. (I'll have those ******* voting Democrat for the next 200 years) Johnson, they created the welfare state (we are now going broke by) to destroy the black family structure and keep them on the plantation.  Brilliant strategy and it worked.  Buy black votes with taxpayer money and keep them voting for Democrats.  I know you'll deny it because you're a liberal and your allegiance is to the Democratic Party but we both know I'm right.  The question is do you, as a Democrat, have the integrity to admit it?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


That's because it's a false claim and you know it.  You're the same racially divisive party you've always been.  Need proof?  Turn on the news and listen to your POTUS.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 24, 2014)

See? Even when you offer proof of how wrong he is hew just breaks out the old "intentions detector" to counter. 

You have written proof?  Well ST will counter with what they really were thinking.  And by coincidence it will always be bad


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Let me see you deny those racist dems went to the Republican party.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 24, 2014)

I bet SJ blames Al for making him defend the KKK


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2014)

S.J. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Me as a democrat??   lmao      So now you are claiming I am a democrat?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Name them.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


What the hell else would you be?  lmao  BTW, I notice you didn't address what I said.  Why is that?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> I bet SJ blames Al for making him defend the KKK


Post the quote where I defended the KKK  or shut up, bitch.


----------



## AntiParty (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit



Watching the very same brains follow the very same path is never suprising.....
History repeats itself..


----------



## AntiParty (Dec 25, 2014)

WOW. Tend to watch vids before posting. I'm not fully through this one but OMG is this lot's of people on this forum..........................
Drrrrrrr.......duhhhh,,,,,,,,,dumbbbbb, blacks r bad mkay.

Same people......different colors/tones....


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I am not affiliated with any party.

And I didn't address what?  That there was a southern strategy?  

I knew Bill Baxley.  It was NOT politically expedient for him to go after the klan in Alabama in the 70s.

But I notice that you have not addressed what I said about it only being conservatives defending or attempting to justify the brutal actions of the kkk.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 25, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Dixiecrats remained democrats to the day the died, except Strom.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



LMAO!     You might find that is not entirely accurate.  Fob James was a democrat, then a republican, before he won the governor's race as a democrat.  Politicians will often do whatever they think will get them elected.  Which is why the political parties are largely irrelevant to the conversation about a bloodthirsty terrorist group.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 25, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Still it was democrats who brutalized the black man.  They still do today, except their hangman's noose is the Liberal plantation.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



So you are claiming that only the democrats are responsible for all of the brutalizing of the black man and the vicious behavior of the kkk?


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 25, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


I don't hate white people, I just hate Stormfronters. They're an embarrassment to white people. Just like the NBPP and The Nation of Islam should be to black people


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 25, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...




your 24/7/365  hours of hate whitey is available on MSNAACP


WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





reconmark said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


You're an idiot. I've worked since I was 12. Xmas day is a slow day at my office, where I usually work 9-10 hours a day, and 6 days a week.

You're not supposed to wear your wife beater over your head, and go get some teeth


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



So no real argument, just an insistence that he hates whites?   lol


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 25, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...




your 24/7/365  hours of hate whitey is available on MSNAACP


WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





reconmark said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



yes, the Africans could have told the slavers to turn their ships around and go away, but they didn't because the economies of the African states were dependent on the slave trade.

but you will deny this because it isn't in the NOI version of history


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


You're an idiot. I've worked since I was 12. Xmas day is a slow day at my office, where I usually work 9-10 hours a day, and 6 days a week.

You're not supposed to wear your wife beater over your head, and go get some teeth


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Has *anyone* here denied the history of slavery?   How the slaves arrived here does not change the facts about the kkk one iota.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 25, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




never stated you hated white people . where did you get that idea?


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 25, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




never stated you hated white people . where did you get that idea?


WinterBorn said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




I was replying to reconmark. where did you get the idea that I was trying to change the facts about the kkk?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

Where did I get the idea that you were trying to say anything at all.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 25, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Where did I get the idea that you were trying to say anything at all.


He/she is just trolling now.

It never amazes me that his kind of gullible filth buys into Slavery in the Americas being the fault of the blacks, and contemporary racism is only practiced by liberal/progressive Democrats, and red states Republicans are the victims of racism.

I guess it's convenient for Stormfront to have people like that


----------



## theHawk (Dec 25, 2014)

rdean said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The progressive racists that are protesting in defense of criminals that died trying to take on cops are the new KKK.  They really are the most vocal and hateful group I have ever seen.
> ...



That's the point, rdean.  You have to go searching for those loons.  They are not in our faces all over the country, doing loud protests.  They are not all over the news.  Yet you lefties accuse the those factions of "spreading their hate".  The only loud, stupid, racist people spewing their hate and getting any attention for it are the progressive racists.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yep, Byrd, a Southern Democrat was a bigot, and is the poster boy for Conservatives whose inability to see facts lets them reach back in time and nail Byrd once again, even though Byrd himself admitted that joining the Klan was one of his biggest mistakes, and had deep regrets over his racist past.

Dixiecrats were against the Civil Rights Act, however, once enlightened Democrats figured out that America wasn't about racial hatred, they became more liberal, like most of the Dems in the north. That vacuum in racial hatred was quickly filled with Conservatives and people who today are called tea party types, which explains why those blue states are now red.

I realize that you're suggesting that Democrats are more racially biased than Republicans, but you can shout that as loud as you want, from every Fox News outlet in America, and nobody but the brainwashed and brain dead will believe you, because simple observation shows why those once blue states are now red, red, red.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 25, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I get the idea that you were trying to say anything at all.
> ...



I'll be off line for a few days. hopefully you two can refrain from putting words in my mouth for at least that long


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 25, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Oh no, you've put enough words in them yourself to make yourself quite clear.

Merry Xmas


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I guess, since you won't be here making claims about what we said (putting words in our mouths) we will probably do the same.  Trust me, we will survive.  lol


----------



## guno (Dec 25, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...




they were southern whites


----------



## Camp (Dec 25, 2014)

When is the last time the klan was able to organize a "huge protest"? Klan protest consist of a handful or two assholes looking like halloween parade marchers being mocked and called names by hundreds of citizens who make them look ever more stupid than they were able to look on their own. It usually takes platoons of cops to protect them from the mocking crowds.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

Camp said:


> When is the last time the klan was able to organize a "huge protest"? Klan protest consist of a handful or two assholes looking like halloween parade marchers being mocked and called names by hundreds of citizens who make them look ever more stupid than they were able to look on their own. It usually takes platoons of cops to protect them from the mocking crowds.



It is amusing that the kkk relies on black cops for protection when they march.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 25, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> ...


Some chapters still wear the traditional robes


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 25, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > When is the last time the klan was able to organize a "huge protest"? Klan protest consist of a handful or two assholes looking like halloween parade marchers being mocked and called names by hundreds of citizens who make them look ever more stupid than they were able to look on their own. It usually takes platoons of cops to protect them from the mocking crowds.
> ...


Marched! Where and when?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Are they white and red on Christmas day?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Jasper, Tx, during the King murder trials, where they were protected by cops, some who were black.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 25, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Are you proud of your race and heritage?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


I imagine some are, yes!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Was the Klan chanting death to cops like Sharptons vile protesters were doing?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 25, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > When is the last time the klan was able to organize a "huge protest"? Klan protest consist of a handful or two assholes looking like halloween parade marchers being mocked and called names by hundreds of citizens who make them look ever more stupid than they were able to look on their own. It usually takes platoons of cops to protect them from the mocking crowds.
> ...


But was the Klan calling for the deaths of those cops like Sharptons protesters?


----------



## reconmark (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


You keep asking a question that is based on stupidity.

Why would the Klan chant for their fellow members to be harmed???...answer that question.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

The only thing that "switched" after the Civil Rights Act of 64 was the Democrat's strategy to keep blacks on the plantation, and dependency through welfare was their chosen method.  These programs destroyed the black family unit, ensuring the perpetuation of dependency.  Democrats have always felt that they have the right to own black people and the only thing that has changed is their strategy to keep what they own and so far it has worked out well for them (at the expense of everyone else, especially blacks).


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Not impressed.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Says you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 25, 2014)

"The Klan Never Organized Huge Protests Chanting Death Threats Like These Organized By Al Sharpton"

Your support of the KKK comes as no surprise.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


That fact being that they were created by Democrats for the purpose of terrorizing blacks and Republicans.


----------



## AceRothstein (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


What does your chapter wear?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 25, 2014)

150 years ago, yes, that is what southern *conservatives* did.  And since the Dem party now is liberal, the *conservatives* moved into the southern GOP.  This is how it is taught in high school and college social science and history classes, and they show the *conservative* failures at revising the actual history as the part of the courses.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Look, yet another Robert Byrd KKK apologist.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 150 years ago, yes, that is what southern *conservatives* did.  And since the Dem party now is liberal, the *conservatives* moved into the southern GOP.  *This is how it is taught in high school and college social science and history classes*, and they show the *conservative* failures at revising the actual history as the part of the courses.


Yep, that's how it's taught by the liberals who control academia.  That's really all we need to know.  Thank you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 25, 2014)

Robert Byrd was deeply repentant, while the followers of Strom Thurmond, including S. J., are not.  They want to segregate blacks again by law.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 150 years ago, yes, that is what southern *conservatives* did.  And since the Dem party now is liberal, the *conservatives* moved into the southern GOP.  *This is how it is taught in high school and college social science and history classes*, and they show the *conservative* failures at revising the actual history as the part of the courses.
> ...


  That it was the *conservatives* who tortured, tormented, and killed the blacks in the South?  Yes, that is all we need to know to correct the white southern *conservative* savages of the past.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Robert Byrd was deeply repentant*, while the followers of Strom Thurmond, including S. J., are not.  The want to segregate blacks again by law.


So deeply repentant he kept his subscription to the KKK newsletter after he repented.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Yes, I am, I'm German and Scots/Irish...it's you I'm ashamed of, because you're probably white too.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



March?  As in a parade?   Would you prefer "stroll"?   Maybe "saunter"?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



No.   Were the black protesters burning crosses while they lynched cops?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




You are about as dishonest as they come. Who could expect more from a racist teabagger?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


*"Yep, Byrd, a Southern Democrat was a bigot, and is the poster boy for Conservatives whose inability to see facts lets them reach back in time and nail Byrd once again, even though Byrd himself admitted that joining the Klan was one of his biggest mistakes, and had deep regrets over his racist past."*

Oh no, you're not an apologist, are you?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Not at all.  In fact, I can beat the shit out of your straw man with one hand behind my back.  Again, those once blue states are now red for a reason.  President Johnson expected backlash from Southern white Democrats once the Civil Rights Act was passed...he knew he had lost the south.

Byrd gets no sympathy from me, I'm just going by what he said about his actions.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Nice try.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Nice try again but Tea Party members don't refer to themselves as "teabaggers" and they also take showers, unlike the liberal dirt bag in the picture.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...






Republican's think they're entitled to Government social programs.


The South will rise again!  LOL!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No.

Are you denying those racist dems joined the republican party?

Your non answer will be proof enough of your denial


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 25, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


 Correction..it was white people of all political affiliations


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Yes if they were black...Also they did more than chant...they killed thousands of people so by your estimation that's not as bad as chanting


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




I have never understood why, at the Civil War reenactments, they pretend to shoot each other.  The main cause of death was from diarrhea.  Why don't they go out in the field and shit themselves?  Do you know?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 25, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




He already passed on that topic, and decided to pull out straw man instead.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *Robert Byrd was deeply repentant*, while the followers of Strom Thurmond, including S. J., are not.  The want to segregate blacks again by law.
> ...



Deflection of a lie won't float, S. J.

We notice that you don't deny you want race segregation by law, just like Strom Thurmond.

You certainly are as well a political son of the early Robert Byrd.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Please provide a quote where I ever gave any indication that I want race segregation by law, you slanderous POS.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


What racist dems?  If you won't name any, how can I confirm or deny?


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 25, 2014)

Of course the terrorist organization known as the KKK spent most of their energies planning and executing terrorist acts such as the lynching of African Americans and Jews, burning crosses in front of homes etc.  And usually with the cooperation or participation of local governments and law enforcement.

It even appears to still be going on in some communities: Anonymous KKK members may have infiltrated Ferguson cop support group RT USA


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You say the Dems are racist today by associating their party with the early Robert Byrd.

Such logic, since you support the likes of Strom Thurmond and the Dixiecrats, and the actions of the early Robert Byrd, clearly indicates you want today what they wanted.

Your deflections and lies will not protect your racism, wuckfit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 25, 2014)

S.J. said:


> What racist dems?  If you won't name any, how can I confirm or deny?


  Your words condemn you, S. J., as always.  You are simply not smart enough to defend yourself from the truth.  When you run with the likes of Steve McGarrett, you get fleas.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 25, 2014)

Agit8r said:


> Of course the terrorist organization known as the KKK spent most of their energies planning and executing terrorist acts such as the lynching of African Americans and Jews, burning crosses in front of homes etc.  And usually with the cooperation or participation of local governments and law enforcement.
> 
> It even appears to still be going on in some communities: Anonymous KKK members may have infiltrated Ferguson cop support group RT USA


Al Sharpton must be in the KKK. He hates the diamond merchants and the homos, as he describes them.


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 25, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the terrorist organization known as the KKK spent most of their energies planning and executing terrorist acts such as the lynching of African Americans and Jews, burning crosses in front of homes etc.  And usually with the cooperation or participation of local governments and law enforcement.
> ...



Not all people with backward ideas are accepted by other people with other backward ideas.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 25, 2014)

Agit8r said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


There are a plethora of people who accept his backward ideas.

Do you know what a plethora is, El Guapo?


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 25, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



There are people on this discussion board who hate "the homos"

...and they typically hate Al Sharpton as well.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 25, 2014)

Agit8r said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


At least they agree with Sharpton about something. Where do the so-called diamond merchants stand?


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Trent Lott lost his leadership position when he "honored" Strom Thurmond on his birthday... two old racist fools.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Provide the quote, you slanderous POS.  And show us where I supported either Strom Thurmond OR Robert Byrd (early or otherwise), fuckwad.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 26, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Plenty of republicans did vote for Strom from 1964, when he switched from Democratic to Republican, when LBJ signed the Civil Rights Act. He ran as a Dixiecrat in 1948.
Though an avowed racist, he fathered a daughter by a black family maid.
Strom Thurmond - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## S.J. (Dec 26, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yeah, and a few months later, Chris Dodd (who led the charge against Lott) praised Bob Byrd (the KKK Exalted Cyclops) and the Democrats circled the wagons to protect him.  Why did you leave that part out, hypocrite?


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 26, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Byrd apologized, Thurmond never did. Trent Lott said if everyone had voted for Strom when he ran for president as a pro-segregation Dixiecrat we wouldn't have had so many problems. Fortunately that speech got Trent canned.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 26, 2014)

The legendary liberal hypocrisy is running high in this thread.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 26, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit





Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit



Wow, you are brilliant. They didn't "chant death threats", they just lynched and murdered people with immunity and impunity.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 26, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> So you are claiming that only the democrats are responsible for all of the brutalizing of the black man and the vicious behavior of the kkk?


It certainly isn't every RW as some of the LW accuses.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 26, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> It never amazes me that his kind of gullible filth buys into Slavery in the Americas being the fault of the blacks, and contemporary racism is only practiced by liberal/progressive Democrats, and red states Republicans are the victims of racism.



Truth is Truth.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 26, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> I realize that you're suggesting that Democrats are more racially biased than Republicans, but you can shout that as loud as you want, from every Fox News outlet in America, and nobody but the brainwashed and brain dead will believe you, because simple observation shows why those once blue states are now red, red, red.



More bullshit from race-hating democrats.  Explain Jimmy Carter's election.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 26, 2014)

S.J. said:


> The only thing that "switched" after the Civil Rights Act of 64 was the Democrat's strategy to keep blacks on the plantation, and dependency through welfare was their chosen method.  These programs destroyed the black family unit, ensuring the perpetuation of dependency.  Democrats have always felt that they have the right to own black people and the only thing that has changed is their strategy to keep what they own and so far it has worked out well for them (at the expense of everyone else, especially blacks).


That is my definition of what is racism and democrat liberals support it.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Dec 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 150 years ago, yes, that is what southern *conservatives* did.  And since the Dem party now is liberal, the *conservatives* moved into the southern GOP.  This is how it is taught in high school and college social science and history classes, and they show the *conservative* failures at revising the actual history as the part of the courses.


Liberals teachers is why our children are unable to read the diplomas.  Yes they are pushing the lie that it was conservatives starting the KKK and passing Jim Crowe.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 26, 2014)

S.J. said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




In General but you know that already


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 26, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I realize that you're suggesting that Democrats are more racially biased than Republicans, but you can shout that as loud as you want, from every Fox News outlet in America, and nobody but the brainwashed and brain dead will believe you, because simple observation shows why those once blue states are now red, red, red.
> ...





Well, that's easy.  After "I am not a crook" Nixon, this country would have voted in Micky Mouse, as long as Micky had a "D" in front of his name. The same goes after 8 years of George W. Bush.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 26, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 150 years ago, yes, that is what southern *conservatives* did.  And since the Dem party now is liberal, the *conservatives* moved into the southern GOP.  This is how it is taught in high school and college social science and history classes, and they show the *conservative* failures at revising the actual history as the part of the courses.
> ...



Yeah but you show me republicans today that is for any minorities.  They either dont exist or are pushed aside by the majority of republicans.

Thats why you want to talk about 70 years ago Democrats and not todays Republican party


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 26, 2014)

S.J. said:


> The legendary liberal hypocrisy is running high in this thread.



There is nothing that will erase Byrd's racist past, but at least he made an effort to change.

source Wikipedia:

Late in his life, Byrd explicitly renounced his earlier views favoring racial segregation. Byrd said that he regretted filibustering and voting against the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and would change it if he had the opportunity. He said joining the KKK was "the greatest mistake I ever made." Byrd also said that his views changed dramatically after his teenage grandson was killed in a 1982 traffic accident, which put him in a deep emotional valley. "The death of my grandson caused me to stop and think," said Byrd, adding he came to realize that African-Americans love their children as much as he does his.

*For the 2003–2004 session, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP)rated Byrd's voting record as being 100 percent in line with the NAACP's position on the 33 Senate bills they evaluated.* 16 other senators received that rating. In June 2005, Byrd proposed an additional $10 million in federal funding for the Martin Luther King, Jr. National Memorial in Washington, D.C., remarking that, "With the passage of time, we have come to learn that his Dream was the American Dream, and few ever expressed it more eloquently."

(see, even you could change if you wanted to)


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 26, 2014)

Republicans are against every minority class today.....thats why they can only talk about the days of old because their current agenda stinks


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 26, 2014)

AverageGuy knows that conservatives in the South started the KKK, implemented legal segregation, and terrorized the black race for scores of years.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 26, 2014)

AvgGuyIA said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > It never amazes me that his kind of gullible filth buys into Slavery in the Americas being the fault of the blacks, and contemporary racism is only practiced by liberal/progressive Democrats, and red states Republicans are the victims of racism.
> ...


The wonderful thing about latin is how the root ideas behind words figure into the meaning. Like Veritas, and how that inspires the word "verify".

Since you have no way to support your idea the truthiness in contemporary racism being practiced only by liberal/progressive Democrats...why don't we just consider it your opinion....how bout' that?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 26, 2014)

The truth is that both sides of the political spectrum has racist elements.

Truth is racism after the Civil War began with conservative whites organizing the the KKK, and continued the torment of the blacks for a century.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 26, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


And they pretty much did, both times.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 26, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...




And we would have been better off with Micky Mouse, both times, especially with Sarah Palin in the mix.


----------



## Discombobulated (Dec 26, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Oh really Professor Imperial Wizard.......feel free to enlighten everyone on the details of KKK history.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 26, 2014)

Steve has shown no understanding of the philosophy or the time line of the Klan, only that he accepts the Klan and its beliefs.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 26, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The legendary liberal hypocrisy is running high in this thread.
> ...


What did you expect him to say, "I still hate *******"?  He had to say that if he wanted to stay in office, idiot.  And of course apologists like you will jump at the chance to say "See, he isn't a racist anymore".  You racist liberals are hypocrites to the highest degree.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 26, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




Stop putting words in my mouth, you boob.  I said at least he made an effort.


*For the 2003–2004 session, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP)rated Byrd's voting record as being 100 percent in line with the NAACP's position on the 33 Senate bills they evaluated.*


----------



## S.J. (Dec 26, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You've been apologizing for him and making excuses for him throughout this entire thread.  I don't HAVE to put words in your mouth.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 26, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




You're a big fat liar.  I clearly stated that nothing will erase his racist past.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 26, 2014)

You dropped kicked S. J.'s ass into the sewer
 where it blocks.

He is a secret Klan supporter.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 26, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Then you went on to defend him.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You dropped kicked S. J.'s ass into the sewer
> where it blocks.
> 
> He is a secret Klan supporter.


Grow up.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 27, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




I give anyone credit when they admit to their mistakes and make an effort to do better.

(If Byrd can do it, so can you)


----------



## S.J. (Dec 27, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Thank you for admitting you were defending him.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 27, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit



Seriously? You want to compare hate? 

Grow up!


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 27, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Byrd was scum, I never thought he changed, he just covered it up.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 27, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Exactly, and Carla_Danger (his main apologist) knows it too, she is just unable to condemn a fellow Democrat, no matter HOW disgusting his activities were.  But you can bet your ass she wouldn't be "giving him credit for admitting his mistakes" if he were a Republican.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




With his voting record?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 28, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




You are a dishonest boob.

I watched a documentary on a RWing Evangelical family. They strongly and openly opposed gay rights, until they found out that their son was gay. At first they tried to use guilt on their son. They even tried to pray the gay away. But over time, they learned to accept their son, and knew they had done wrong by him.

I give them credit for that. They could have disowned their son and not made any sort of effort to change. 

People can change, and you can too if you try.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 28, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Rated a 22% by ACLU, and 20% by the Human Rights Commission.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




*Wiki--
For the 2003–2004 session, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP)rated Byrd's voting record as being 100 percent in line with the NAACP's position on the 33 Senate bills they evaluated.*


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 28, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Robert Byrd on Civil Rights

This one says 82%.

None of this changes my opinion on the racist and KKK leader. I've is/was scum.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Um, he's dead, he isn't anything now. He's not going to run for office. Even if he were alive and I could vote for him, I wouldn't. However, I think it's funny that you want to point out his ratings when many R's scored lower than Byrd.

Did you vote for Romney/Ryan in the last presidential election?  Ryan scored 13% with the ACLU, and 0% by the Human Rights Commission.

My top choice for President in 2016 was rated...

93% ACLU

100% HRC

97% NAACP


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 28, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


In an.....NAACP poll? Good lord. Maybe you might rethink your appraisal methods.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 28, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Yep, and that proves how slanted these groups are.

Where the hell did I state Byrd was alive, I said he is/was scum. Try reading comprehension programs, they could help.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 28, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




You might want to rethink your avatar.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




And I said he isn't anything.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 28, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You might want to rethink your appraisal methods.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 28, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Because he is and was scum. He used to be scum, he is still scum, just scum in a casket.

And if he is nothing, then why do you care what people think of him?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Holy shit, it's like talking to a two year old child.  He is not "still" scum, he's not "still" anything.  Yes, he used to be a racist, and he used to be scum.

Simply by judging his voting record later in life, and the remorse he showed, I give him credit for that. If Byrd wasn't sincere, he's the one who had to live with it. You and your idiot friends are trying to turn that into something that isn't.

The fact still remains that after the 1964 Civil Rights Act was passed, those once blue states have gradually become red states, filled with racist people we now call Tea Party types.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 28, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Are you saying the US wasn't racist before the CRA was passed?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 28, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Okay, you are not bright enough to understand is/was, no prob, it doesn't surprise me. That he was a racist is undeniable, Civil Rights never changed him. Up into this decade he called blacks ******. You want to think he changed, good for you. He was a hateful person, you want to see him as something else, you have that right and I have a right to judge him on his record.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 28, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I'm dishonest???  You have been defending Byrd with every post in this thread, then deny defending him, and you call ME dishonest?  Amazing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2014)

The fact is Byrd changed and Thurmond did not.

The fact is that Carla has booted Papa all over the board.

Papa is a hateful person who wants to see himself as something else that he is not, and we all have the right to judge him on what he writes here.


----------



## Tuckwolf (Dec 29, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


I suppose you don't realize that your picture says all that needs to be said about this post. If you really want anyone other than idiots to believe that anything you say has any basis in fact then don't advertize the fact that you every reason to want to shovel bullshit.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...





Sigh...um, no.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...





No, it's you who's not bright enough to know the difference between "was" and "is".

WTF are you blabbering about?  You don't give two shits about Civil Rights.  You think those teabagging candidates you vote for give a crap about Civil Rights?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




I certainly have never denied that he was a racist scum bag.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2014)

S. J. is dishonest.  He is a carbon copy of the hypocrite Strom Thurmond and lashes out at a man whom S. J. would have voted for early in Byrd's career and against later because Byrd's new ways on race would not fit those of the constant racist. S. J.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Which tea bagging candidate did I vote for? I voted for Kucinich as a write in in 08. He was most honest. Herman Cain in the primaries, Romney in the general, which of those are tea partiers?

It is also obvious I cared more civil rights than your former Byrd scum.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2014)

Papa quit babbling.  You are comparing apples and oranges.  Would you have ever voted for Byrd, and if you say it depends on the opponent then you are in same bag as all righteous folks.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




I never voted for Byrd...ever, not once.

I haven't looked up Romney's record yet, but Paul Ryan's is poor.  Again...Ryan scored 13% with the ACLU, and 0% by the Human Rights Commission.

I've always liked Kucinich.  It's weird that you would vote for him. Sounds like a big switch-a-roo for you.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Sigh...um, no.


Yet, _*"The fact still remains that after the 1964 Civil Rights Act was passed, those once blue states have gradually become red states, filled with racist people we now call Tea Party types."
*_
Way to be consistent, Carla_Danger.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh...um, no.
> ...




You really need to read the thread, lazy.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I read your comment about the blue states becoming red and filled with racists after the CRA passed. 

Nice


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...





Now try rubbing two brain cells together.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2014)

Yup, the blue conservative southern states became red conservative southern states after 1964 because the conservative racist dems were driving out of the party into the conservative pub party.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You make a ridiculous statement and get called on it, then want to talk about everything else except your ridiculous statement.

Carla_Danger, we know thee.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, the blue conservative southern states became red conservative southern states after 1964 because the conservative racist dems were driving out of the party into the conservative pub party.


The Reverend Al Sharpton drove them out with his talk of crackers, diamond merchants and homos.

Not that all white people are crackers, diamond merchants and homos.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



I explained it on page 18.  You're just lazy.

*Dixiecrats were against the Civil Rights Act, however, once enlightened Democrats figured out that America wasn't about racial hatred, they became more liberal, like most of the Dems in the north. That vacuum in racial hatred was quickly filled with Conservatives and people who today are called tea party types, which explains why those blue states are now red.
*


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I voted for him because Obama was promising all the crap he could never deliver, McCain was part of the McCain/Feingold bill, which made it almost impossible for an incumbent to lose. Kucinich was honest and forthright. I like that in a person.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papa quit babbling.  You are comparing apples and oranges.  Would you have ever voted for Byrd, and if you say it depends on the opponent then you are in same bag as all righteous folks.



You and your opinion and $2 will get you a cup of coffee, you are irrelevant.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


So as white people became more liberal, this vacuum of racial hatred was filled by other whites. 

Nice logic there, Carla_Danger.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...




Let me fix that for you...

As White Dixiecrats became more enlightened, the vacuum of racial hatred was quickly filled with racist Teabaggers.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


So the white dixiecrats were racists before the CRA, then became enlightened. Before the CRA the white dixiecrats outnumbered the white racists, but after they became enlightened they had inferior numbers.

The Carla_Danger school of logic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Papa quit babbling.  You are comparing apples and oranges.  Would you have ever voted for Byrd, and if you say it depends on the opponent then you are in same bag as all righteous folks.
> ...



Pointing out your silliness is always relevant, and I will always be there for you to do that.  It will never change.

You always would have voted for a Strom Thurmond with never a second thought.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



You are simple, rather so.  The conservatives that could not handle the CRA and change moved into the southern GOP.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2014)

Carib, you don't have what it takes here to be anything but buffoonish.  That will always be pointed out, so consider changing if you can or find a Board that won't keep laughing at you.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 29, 2014)

The Byrd defenders are among the worst hypocrites society has to offer.  Lying sacks of shit like Jake and Carla apparently think no one reading their posts can see their defense of the Senate's most notorious racist.  They are both irrelevant jokes with zero credibility.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are simple, rather so.  The conservatives that could not handle the CRA and change moved into the southern GOP.


And the Dixiecrat racists who were enlightened by the CRA and previously outnumbered the future racists, moved out of the south or disappeared. Your brilliance outshines even Carla_Danger.    


JakeStarkey said:


> Carib, you don't have what it takes here to be anything but buffoonish.  That will always be pointed out, so consider changing if you can or find a Board that won't keep laughing at you.


I think this is the type of post the mods consider a flame.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 29, 2014)

Whites burned down whole communities, like Rosewood Florida. But why we don't condemn Blacks burning down their own communities, beats me. Racism is bad when it's whites, not so bad when it's blacks.  Realy?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...




Maybe you just need to visualize what I'm talking about.

Tallahassee Teabaggers






Alabama Teabaggers







Mississippi Teabaggers






Georgia Teabaggers








Notice anything missing from each of these photos?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Yeah, no thugs.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...




Careful, you'll give yourself away.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You already have,  Byrd apologist.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 29, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




Racist prick.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 29, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Hey bitch, you're the one who has been defending an Exalted Cyclops for several days now, and you're calling ME the racist???


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I would never, he was in the same class as Byrd. Racist are a huge problem in this country, it is very divisive and will never help lead us to understanding each other as humans. You are a flamer aren't you, that seems like all you do.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 29, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are simple, rather so.  The conservatives that could not handle the CRA and change moved into the southern GOP.
> ...



That is all he knows, his ignorance is legendary.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 30, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Yes, the Dixiecrats who were enlightened by the CRA and outnumbered all of them.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 30, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are simple, rather so.  The conservatives that could not handle the CRA and change moved into the southern GOP.
> ...


I don't often agree with Jake but in this case, I do, fake black person.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


This lets me know I'm right, fake slim person.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

S.J. said:


> The Byrd defenders are among the worst hypocrites society has to offer.  Lying sacks of shit like Jake and Carla apparently think no one reading their posts can see their defense of the Senate's most notorious racist.  They are both irrelevant jokes with zero credibility.



Yet you would have voted for a Strom Thurmond who was always racist insrtead of a racist like Byrd who changed.  That's hypocritical with zero creditility.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You are a Thurmond and Dixiecrat and current racist apologist, S. J.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Carib G., attend to the argument of this OP.  Stop the buffoonish comments that pertain to nothing but attacking the poster and ignoring the discussion.  The dem *conservatives *in the 1960s South moved thereafter into the GOP.  These were the folks who supported the KKK.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



You are babbling and not on OP, Carib G.  We keep pointing out that the southern *conservative *racists moved into the GOP and you babble as answers.  The KKK were supported by *conservatives*.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I already have. Al Sharpton is a professional racist. He gets paid for spouting his racist ideas. He calls white people crackers, Jewish people diamond merchants, and gays homos. 

I'm not familiar enough with the KKK techniques to know if they encouraged cop killings, but they are also a racist organization.


JakeStarkey said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


So southern racists simply changed parties and not their beliefs. That's nice, dear.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

Al Sharpton is a racist, yes, but the OP is about the KKK.

You say you don't much about the Klan, so I guess the best thing is to respond only to your Klan remarks.

Thank you acknowledging that the *conservatives *went from the Dems to the Pubs in the South, which means the KKK went with them.

The far right hates being reminded of that fact.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not familiar enough with the KKK techniques to know if they encouraged cop killings, but they are also a racist organization.

So southern racists simply changed parties and not their beliefs. That's nice, dear.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

CG (yeah, I thought you sounded familiar enough), you are spamming.  Do you have anything new on the OP?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> CG (yeah, I thought you sounded familiar enough), you are spamming.  Do you have anything new on the OP?


Isn't spamming when someone posts an advertisement or link to someone selling something or some shit like that?

Maybe not, you tell me. I know the mods said that flaming is posting something outside the context of the OP, like you're doing now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

Read the rules about spamming, trolling, and flaming, along with the Zone rules for posting.

Do you have anything on the OP?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 30, 2014)

Here you go:

Al Sharpton is a professional racist. He gets paid for spouting his racist ideas. He calls white people crackers, Jewish people diamond merchants, and gays homos.

I'm not familiar enough with the KKK techniques to know if they encouraged cop killings, but they are also a racist organization.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## S.J. (Dec 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Says the racist who has been defending the Exalted Cyclops, Bob Byrd throughout this thread.  Your hypocrisy knows no bounds.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yes, you are, you are admitting you are a constant racist, yet you fail to admit Byrd changed and continue to attack him without admitting it.

All America knows the *conservative *far right's failure to revise the real history of the Southern Strategy is a hoot.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 30, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




You are a liar. I have not once defended Byrds racist deeds, I've only given him credit for admitting to his mistakes and you know that. You know you're a racist piece of shit, you're just too chicken shit to admit it.  Steve McRacist may be one ignorant SOB, but at least he willingly admits to being a racist. Hell, he wears it proudly on his sleeve, the big dummy.  But you...you're too much of a coward.  You have to hide behind "code words."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, S. J. has lied constantly in this thread about the klan and etc.  He admire Strom Thurmond because he tooks his racism to the GOP.  He hates Byrd because he owned up to errors and changed his way.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Please provide a quote.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 30, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I'm content to let everyone simply read your posts to determine whether or not you've been defending Byrd throughout this thread.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, S. J. has lied constantly in this thread about the klan and etc.  He admire Strom Thurmond because he tooks his racism to the GOP.  He hates Byrd because he owned up to errors and changed his way.


Provide a quote where I lied about the klan or where I said I admired Strom Thurmond.  And I never said I hated Byrd.  I'm simply pointing out the glaring hypocrisy of the Democratic Party, and you lying liberal pieces of shit.  Now, how about providing those quotes?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 30, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




You are a liar. I have not once defended Byrd's racist deeds, I've only given him credit for admitting to his mistakes and you know that. That's a far cry from approving of his Klan membership.

Now, if you can't show where I've been supportive of his racist past or Klan membership, you can STFU.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 30, 2014)

I know a guy who has murdered a few people. Great guy. Said he was sorry and err'thang.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 30, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Maybe you didn't understand what I just said.  *I'm content to let everyone simply read your posts to determine whether or not you've been defending Byrd throughout this thread.  *Calling me a liar over and over isn't gonna change your many comments defending the klansman.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 30, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> I know a guy who has murdered a few people. Great guy. Said he was sorry and err'thang.




I once knew an idiot who tried to compare apples to oranges. The big dummy thought she was smart.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 30, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




And I said put up, or STFU.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 30, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I don't need to "put up", you've already done that.  Here's a question for you.  Do you condemn the Democratic Party for supporting Byrd all those years when he was their Senate majority leader, Senate minority leader, and President pro tempore?  And do you condemn them for supporting his campaigns after he more recently used the N word on television?  Put up or STFU.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 30, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > I know a guy who has murdered a few people. Great guy. Said he was sorry and err'thang.
> ...


Yeah, I know her too. She's an old woman who thought gastric bypass surgery would make her attractive.

That was about as real as becoming an internet queen.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 30, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, S. J. has lied constantly in this thread about the klan and etc.  He admire Strom Thurmond because he tooks his racism to the GOP.  He hates Byrd because he owned up to errors and changed his way.
> ...


----------



## S.J. (Dec 30, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

S. J. has failed to put up on this KKK thread.

He attacks Byrd but not Thurmond,  he refuses to accept that the *conservative *moved to the GOP and remained a racist while the other stayed in the Dems and changed.

We all know S. J. would have voted for Thurmond as a Dixiecrat and as a Republican.  

And all S. J. does is chirp.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S. J. has failed to put up on this KKK thread.
> 
> He attacks Byrd but not Thurmond,  he refuses to accept that the *conservative *moved to the GOP and remained a racist while the other stayed in the Dems and changed.
> 
> ...


You've got nothing.  The KKK belong to the Democrats and you stepped in shit trying to defend Byrd.  Now the only thing you have left is to bring Strom Thurmond into the mix in a desperate attempt to deflect from your defense of your KKK hero.  I'll bet you have a confederate flag hanging in your garage, next to your Bob Byrd poster.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> ...


Which is so ironic, he should know the most about the KKK.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S. J. has failed to put up on this KKK thread.
> ...



We defended Byrd quite well, and you failed.

You can't defend Thurmond, so you fail again.

You love the KKK, so you fail a third time.

And we know you have a pin up of David Duke in his KKK uniform above your bed.

S. J., the jig's up, and you have been had.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Finally, you admit you've been defending Byrd.  Thank you!

And I'm still waiting for you to post a quote of me defending Strom Thurmond, the KKK, or David Duke.  Of course, I know you won't post the quotes because there AREN'T any to post.  So I guess since you can't "put up", you'll have to SHUT UP.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S. J. has failed to put up on this KKK thread.
> ...




If the KKK belongs to Democrats, why was (R) Steve Scalise giving speeches to NeoNazi's, founded by David Duke, back in 2002?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you, S. J., for admitting defeat.

Yes, we defended Byrd after he changed.

You and many other conservative racists have not changed.  Yes, you admitted that you never condemned Thurmond.

He was you hero who led the way for hundreds of thousands of racists *conservatives *into the the southern GOP, where we, the Good Guys, have have spend decades marginalizing them and their influence.  Many of the *conservative *racists are dead and most of the rest will be gone within twenty years.

I challenge you as a new year opportunity to confront and eliminate your inner *conservative *racism.  Take message of redemption to you KKK buddies.

Happy New Year, little buddy.
.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thank you, S. J., for admitting defeat.
> 
> Yes, we defended Byrd after he changed.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for the quotes, little buddy.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 31, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Same reason Obama has Al Sharpton as his adviser on race relations as well as attending the Rev Wright's Church of Hate for 20 years, I suppose.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


But, but he apologized.  Why aren't you defending him the way you defended Byrd?  At least I'm consistent, I don't defend ANY of them.  You and Jake, however, defend the ones with a "D" in front of their name.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




The idiot lied and said he didn't know how to use "The Google" back in 2002. Then he claimed he didn't know what sort of group the European-American Unity and Rights Organization was.

Then there was that $1,000 donation from Ken Knight, a long-time advisor to David Duke.  

Nope, doesn't appear that the Klan belongs to Democrats.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




LOL!  Obama has met with Al Sharpton approx 5 times as a one-on-one since 2009.  You need to get better sources.

Rev Wright?  smh....

Don't waste my time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

S. J. and his unwillingness to admit his racism, his apparent affection for the Klan, his attack on Byrd after Byrd repented juxtaposed with his unwillingness to denounce an unrepentant Thurmond, all have become more than unwilling stubbornness, his argumentation has become immoral.

When S.J. can admit to all of us the truth that he has not been telling the truth here about the klan and racism and himself, he can proceed on his healing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

Your congressman apologized and his fellow black Democratic congressman from LA vouches his belief that the fellow is honest.

Like Byrd, your fellow is going to have to show good works.

Thurmond never did, merely had a black baby girl whom he never acknowledged.

If S. J. comes back asking for "quotes" or other material that he has been provided or else wise does not matter, then one knows he is running scared and stubbornly immoral.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S. J. and his unwillingness to admit his racism, his apparent affection for the Klan, his attack on Byrd after Byrd repented juxtaposed with his unwillingness to denounce an unrepentant Thurmond, all have become more than unwilling stubbornness, his argumentation has become immoral.
> 
> When S.J. can admit to all of us the truth that he has not been telling the truth here about the klan and racism and himself, he can proceed on his healing.


Still waiting for those quotes, racist.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your congressman apologized and his fellow black Democratic congressman from LA vouches his belief that the fellow is honest.
> 
> *Like Byrd, your fellow is going to have to show good works.*
> 
> Thurmond never did, merely had a black baby girl whom he never acknowledged.


Yeah, Byrd showed good works when he used the word "******" on tv a few years ago.  When was it he was supposed to have "seen the light"?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





But you said the KKK belongs to the Democrats.  You are a liar.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You guys created the klan, they're your's.

BTW, you still haven't answered my question.  #348.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Your congressman apologized and his fellow black Democratic congressman from LA vouches his belief that the fellow is honest.
> ...




What show was that?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




They're yours now, and those racist Southern states are now red.  So, suck on that, racist.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2014)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Maybe their time has come again.


Yes...I'm sure you hope that.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 31, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Yet you use one speech by Scalise from 2002 as the norm. Perhaps this reasoning works with lonely old ladies, but the rest of us are more attuned to reality.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


They valued their racism over the Democratic Party....and switched to the the Republicans in droves when they perceived which party served their racist views better now.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


That old dog won't hunt.  We're supposed to believe that after 400 years of slavery and another 100 years of institutional racism perpetrated by Democrats, and ended by Republicans, that the two parties suddenly decided to "switch sides"?  You're dumber than you hope others you preach that bullshit to will be.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

Byrd was talking about the S. J.s and the Thurmonds and the Klan.  And he apologized for the term for describing people, but went on to make it clear that he was referring to members of his own race.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Wait....you're trying to tell us that the Democrats have been around for 400 years.   BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

Democrats with the help of some good Republicans ended a lot of bad things and passed the CRA.

Anyone who doubts that the vote was North and West Democrats and Republicans against Southern Democrats and Republicans had better go look up the voting numbers again by both parties by region.

The lies by S. J. and his ilk have been refuted again and again here on the Board, so, "S. J., no, you don't get once just once more."  That's over.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

S. J. is the bad old past.

Carla is the good new future.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You deny they were the ones who fought to keep slaves?  You deny they were the ones who gave us Jim Crowe?  You deny they were the ones who filibustered the Civil Rights Act?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Democrats with the help of some good Republicans ended a lot of bad things and passed the CRA.
> 
> Anyone who doubts that the vote was North and West Democrats and Republicans against Southern Democrats and Republicans had better go look up the voting numbers again by both parties by region.
> 
> The lies by S. J. and his ilk have been refuted again and again here on the Board, so, "S. J., no, you don't get once just once more."  That's over.


Let's see those quotes, Byrd lover.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Democrat Party....400 years of the Democrat Party.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Democrats with the help of some good Republicans ended a lot of bad things and passed the CRA.
> 
> Anyone who doubts that the vote was North and West Democrats and Republicans against Southern Democrats and Republicans had better go look up the voting numbers again by both parties by region.
> 
> The lies by S. J. and his ilk have been refuted again and again here on the Board, so, "S. J., no, you don't get once just once more."  That's over.


Hey...the guy is just standing up for a 400 year old tradition.   *snicker


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats with the help of some good Republicans ended a lot of bad things and passed the CRA.
> ...



S. J., no, you don't get once just once more." That's over.

But you can tell us how you feel about Byrd referring to such people like you as reprehensible and valueless, in effect.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

The bad *conservatives *from "way back then" moved into our party, S. J., after the late 1960s.  The KKK if they still join parties certainly aren't Democrats.  You are foolish to suggest that they are.  They are among us in far fewer numbers, and for 30 years in the South I fought to make sure they and folks like you had no power and policy making opportunities in our local GOP organizations.  Did very well at it.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


In other words, you can't produce a quote.  Fuck off then, racist.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Can't answer the question?  I didn't think so.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 31, 2014)

400 years of Democrats!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 400 years of Democrats!


Look.  Still no quote.  Just deflection.

A Short History of Democrats Republicans and Racism


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





That's pretty freaking funny.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yep, funny as hell, since that's not what I said.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> S. J. is the bad old past.
> 
> Carla is the good new future.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Shuddup, you racist.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You're the one who's been defending the Exalted Cyclops for 40 pages, racist bitch.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





You need to slow it down on the beer, Fatso.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 31, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





*Psychological projection* is a theory in *psychology* in which humans defend themselves against unpleasant impulses by denying their existence in themselves, while attributing them to others. For example, a person who is racist may constantly accuse other people of being racist.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Sort of like you've been doing?  Or some of your liberal friends?

15 Moronic Things Liberals Call Racism Since Obama Was Elected - John Hawkins - Page full


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

S. J. has repeatedly demonstrated that his confirmation basis (e.g., racist assumptions or dislike of blacks etc) lead to cognitive dissonance on his part.

The TPM's run was corrupted  in part by folks like S. J. and others' racists hatred.  Yet the major part of the GOP refused to endorse such stupidity and reached out even more to women and minorities at the expense of the losers on the far right, such as S. J.

The Klan has no place in decent America, which is why it is generally a laughing stock in American politics, and those like S. J. along with it.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> S. J. has repeatedly demonstrated that his confirmation basis (e.g., racist assumptions or dislike of blacks etc) lead to cognitive dissonance on his part.
> 
> The TPM's run was corrupted  in part by folks like S. J. and others' racists hatred.  Yet the major part of the GOP refused to endorse such stupidity and reached out even more to women and minorities at the expense of the losers on the far right, such as S. J.
> 
> *The Klan has no place in decent America, which is why it is generally a laughing stock in American politics*, and those like S. J. along with it.


So why do turds like you constantly bring them up as though they are still relevant?  BTW, in case you weren't aware of it, *YOU'RE* the laughing stock of USMB.

PS, still waiting for those quotes, Byrd lover.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Al Sharpton is IMO one of the most dangerous individuals in power today and deserves criticism for his exploitation of poor Blacks to gain power and money for himself. Drawing a comparison to the KKK is not an effective way to criticize Sharpton as it is far too easy to dismiss the comparison by attacking the source or the comparison itself. The "modern" KKK is a hollow shell of the despicable organization of Generations ago that did far more than just "chant". Sharpton on the other hand has been made very relevant because of the status that Obama has imparted to him as an unofficial personal advisor and he is using this status to his full advantage at the expense of poor Blacks.


----------



## guno (Jan 1, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Al Sharpton is IMO one of the most dangerous individuals in power today and deserves criticism for his exploitation of poor Blacks to gain power and money for himself. Drawing a comparison to the KKK is not an effective way to criticize Sharpton as it is far too easy to dismiss the comparison by attacking the source or the comparison itself. The "modern" KKK is a hollow shell of the despicable organization of Generations ago that did far more than just "chant". Sharpton on the other hand has been made very relevant because of the status that Obama has imparted to him as an unofficial personal advisor and he is using this status to his full advantage at the expense of poor Blacks.





MarathonMike said:


> Al Sharpton is IMO one of the most dangerous individuals in power today



i didn't know he was elected and had such power, but then again, any black man who stands up an speaks out is scary to your ilk. something tells me that you aren't going to have an easy time in America with the demographic shift 

I remember your ilk saying the same thing about MLK,before your ilk murderered him


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

The far right racists like S. J. are frothing and fulminating.

Anyone, right or left or center, man or woman or transgendered, gay or straight or lesbian or bi, any race, any ethnicity, human or species-confused, who worked for CRA is alright by me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

The wimpy far right and TPM who are racists are frightened of black men and women (the latter of any race) who stand up and tell the haters off.

The haters can't settle it the good old way, and that there does piss them off.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 1, 2015)

guno said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Al Sharpton is IMO one of the most dangerous individuals in power today and deserves criticism for his exploitation of poor Blacks to gain power and money for himself. Drawing a comparison to the KKK is not an effective way to criticize Sharpton as it is far too easy to dismiss the comparison by attacking the source or the comparison itself. The "modern" KKK is a hollow shell of the despicable organization of Generations ago that did far more than just "chant". Sharpton on the other hand has been made very relevant because of the status that Obama has imparted to him as an unofficial personal advisor and he is using this status to his full advantage at the expense of poor Blacks.
> ...



It's always interesting to me how defensive Liberals are and how quickly they need to marginalize and attack anyone that challenges a Black "Leader". Clearly from my post I am not Racist since my problem with Sharpton is his exploitation of POOR BLACKS for his own gain. But you had to immediately lump me in with a murder conspiracy of MLK? Really? It is Liberals like yourselves that have lost their ability to critically analyze what is right in front of them and hold leaders accountable regardless of skin color.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a lot of respect for black leaders, King, Powell, Rice, Keyes, Keyes, Cain, Elder and many others. They align with my political ideals and I believe that is why many Dems like Starkey and guno would like them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

It amazes me how far right reactionaries like MM need to confront anyone who challenges the purity of their cause, some how that he is not a racist because he only attacks black leaders who mobilize poor blacks to fight the status quo and profit from it, too.

You need to be held accountable on this Board for what you are and what you want to do in race relations.

Tell us your goals, please.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> It amazes me how far right reactionaries like MM need to confront anyone who challenges the purity of their cause, some how that he is not a racist because he only attacks black leaders who mobilize poor blacks to fight the status quo and profit from it, too.
> 
> You need to be held accountable on this Board for what you are and what you want to do in race relations.
> 
> Tell us your goals, please.



Who are you to hold anyone accountable? You are a funny board nut job with no more power than me. I don't take you seriously why would anyone else?

You are comical.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Papa, the old days of the Klan are over for your ilk: you can only fulminate nothing else.

Who are you to challenge me, when you are only a fake RINO far right reactionary, Papa.

See how that works?

The sane board finds the far right seriously deranged.  Your commentary here is only for grins and chuckles.

And the sane portion of the Board will hold the far right reactionaries accountable.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papa, the old days of the Klan are over for your ilk: you can only fulminate nothing else.
> 
> Who are you to challenge me, when you are only a fake RINO far right reactionary, Papa.
> 
> ...



Jake, you show me one post where I ever have supported racism or your Klan buddies, if you can't then fuck off. 

You won't give a link because you can't. 

The rest of want you went on about is so poorly written, I doubt anyone can figure out what you said.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 1, 2015)

You are babbling, son.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are babbling, son.



Just as I thought, no link, no proof, just trolling, that is what you do best. 

You are a lot like your buddy guno, you are a baiter.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 2, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> It amazes me how far right reactionaries like MM need to confront anyone who challenges the purity of their cause, some how that he is not a racist because he only attacks black leaders who mobilize poor blacks to fight the status quo and profit from it, too.
> 
> You need to be held accountable on this Board for what you are and what you want to do in race relations.
> 
> Tell us your goals, please.



Fair enough. I am a registered Independent and have voted for DEM, GOP and IND Presidents. I personally believe there is far too much focus on "Race Relations" and not near enough focus on the horrific conditions in the Inner cities largely populated by poor Blacks. I truly believe that all Black lives matter, not just the ones killed by police.That is my biggest criticism of Sharpton. Rather than use his position on improving conditions in these communities, he focuses on the symptoms of the dysfunctional community i.e. confrontations with Police. When you're kid is at that point, I'm sorry but you've already lost him! He's dancing on the edge of the cliff, and we all go nuts when the dance goes wrong in a split second. I'm saying focus on root cause, try to keep the families together, motivate businesses through tax breaks etc to teach their trades to these kids.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you, MM, for the above and accept my apology for being too quick on the draw.

I agree with you in general, yes.

Racial sensitivity remains a necessary goal, and I agree fully with "focus on root cause, try to keep the families together, motivate businesses through tax breaks etc to teach their trades to these kids."


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 2, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It amazes me how far right reactionaries like MM need to confront anyone who challenges the purity of their cause, some how that he is not a racist because he only attacks black leaders who mobilize poor blacks to fight the status quo and profit from it, too.
> ...




If you bothered to take 2 seconds of your time, you would have found out that Al Sharpton does work on curbing violence in high crime rate neighborhoods.

Al Sharpton has started a new movement to combat inner city violence. For the last four weeks, the MSNBC Politics Nation host has been overseeing a movement that monitors different corners in the city between the hours of 11pm and 1am.

Sharpton’s intention is to involve members of the community in his Occupy the Corners, or OTC movement so that violence will start to decrease in their communities. With New York as a starting point, Sharpton plans to grow the movement and hopes that it will spread across the country. Philadelphia and Chicago are specific cities of interest  for Sharpton to grow the movement, especially in light of the recent tragedy in Chicago where 19 people were shot in a span of 30 minutes, one day in  August.

Al Sharpton Starts 8216 Occupy the Corner 8217 to Combat Inner City Violence Black Like Moi

Starting this Friday on Aug. 17, the Rev. *Al Sharpton*and the *National Action Network* (NAN) will begin its “*Occupy the Corners*” initiative in New York City to help curb the rising tide of gun violence in the African American community.

Al Sharpton Occupy the corners News One


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 2, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The truth is that both sides of the political spectrum has racist elements.
> 
> Truth is racism after the Civil War began with conservative whites organizing the the KKK, and continued the torment of the blacks for a century.


I just really don't know where to start when I hear conservative old confederacy white people, who openly hate blacks, talk about how it's the blacks and liberals that are THE racists.

It's like a Lion telling all the other animals how the Gazelles keep chasing the Lions around and trying to eat them


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 3, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Having a demonstration with a group of people on a street corner is not an effective means of curbing gun violence. And just like putting the spotlight on Police brutality against Black men, Sharpton is again ignoring the ROOT problem, that being the disintegration of Black families and communities. He is in a position of power and  he uses it put on shows and publicize and enrich himself. That is my criticism of Sharpton.  Focus on getting those Black kids back in school, off the street, learning real world skills. Put the spotlight on what is making Black men abandon their families leaving the Mother in an impossible situation.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 3, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's true. Tonight in New York, another protest was organized like last Saturdays march in which the protestors chanted death threats. When can you recall the Ku Klux Klan ever doing something like this? The answer is never.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING Protesters Ignore Mayor De Blasio March on 5th Avenue Chanting 8220 Murdering Pigs 8221 Video The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 3, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...





Well, lets hear your your solution, and what are you doing about it???...other than bitching that others aren't doing the right thing, or enough.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 3, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




There is no single solution that is going to fix the Inner City. Some things I would do if I had a magic wand are: 1. Release non-violent drug offenders on condition of 1 year of community service in their community and returning to the family they left behind. 2. Create skill centers sponsored by businesses to teach trade skills and college prep 3. Challenge Black Leadership to address the root problems in these communities and stop inciting violence and division.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 3, 2015)

(4), I, MarathonMike, will personally call out every white leader for racism when they try to interfere with the points listed above.

Gotta pull all of you mouth out there, MM.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> (4), I, MarathonMike, will personally call out every white leader for racism when they try to interfere with the points listed above.
> 
> Gotta pull all of you mouth out there, MM.



Not sure what that means JS, but if you all want to believe Black Leadership is doing all the right things, and are beyond criticism, that's fine.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 4, 2015)

We are not talk about black leadership, but about you calling out white leaders when they are racist.  Will you do that?


----------

